# Der Schwabe



## Daddel (12 Juni 2009)

Hab mal im netz was gesucht und bin auf folgendes gestoßen :

( Bitte nicht falsch verstehen , ich persönlich habe nix gegen Schwaben, kenne nichtmal einen , ich wollte euch das nur nicht vorenthalten )

________________________________________________________________

Ein Schwabe ist ein recht lustiges und herschsüchtiges Wesen ,was nix im Kopf hat und dies sich offen zugesteht. Das Land in dem der Schwabe wohnt nennt sich Württemberg und die Hauptstadt davon ist die verbotene Stadt, "Die Stadt ohne Namen" (die es nicht würdig ist ausgesprochen zu werden). In dieser Stadt unterscheidet man 3 Rassen von Schwaben....Vfbäääää Schwowe,Kickers und Anti-Fußball Schwowe...(das letzte ist wohl das vernünftigste...wenn man schon als Schwabe auf die Welt kommt 

Witze über die Trottel



Wieso legt sich ein Schwabe bei einem Gewitter auf den Bauch?
Weil ein Blitz noch nie in ein Arschloch geschlagen hat.

Warum hat ein Schwabe eine leere Weinflasche im Kühlschrank?
Es könnte ja einmal jemand kommen, der keinen Durst hat.

Warum dürfen Schwäbinnen keine Tangas kaufen?
Weil man die später nicht als Putzlappen verwenden kann!

Warum fährt ein Schwabe nur zweimal im Jahr ins Badische? Das erste Mal an Fasnet,
um Gutsle aufzuheben, das zweite Mal an Weihnachten, wenn es Geschenke gibt.

Der kürzeste Schwabenwitz: VFB

Ein Schwabe fällt in eine Gletscherspalte. Ein Rettungstrupp trifft ein und ruft dem Schwaben zu: "Hier spricht das Rote Kreuz!".Darauf der Schwabe: "Mir gäbad nix!"

Sitzen ein Berliner, ein Bayer und ein Schwabe im Biergarten. Dem Berliner fällt eine Fliege ins Bier: Er ordert sofort ein Neues.Dem Bayern fällt eine Fliege ins Bier: Er holt sie raus und trinkt weiter. Schließlich fällt dem Schwaben eine Fliege ins Bier:Sofort holt er sie raus und ruft: "Ausschbugga, ausschbugga."

Es war in um 1920 in einer württembergischen Dorfschule. Der Südweststaat, das Land Baden-Württemberg, existierte damals noch nicht. Auf dem Stundenplan stand Erdkundeunterricht und der Lehrer fragte die Schüler nach dem Namen der badischen Hauptstadt. Langes Schweigen. Der Lehrer half also etwas nach. Er sagte, der erste Teil sei ein Männername und der zweite Teil, das was der Mensch nachts brauche. Prompt kommt die Antwort: "Friedrichshafen, Herr Lehrer!"

Wie entstand der Kupferdraht?
Zwei Schwaben haben sich gleichzeitig nach einem Pfenning gebückt.

Was ist ein Schwabe zwischen zwei Badener?
Eine Bildungslücke!

Was ist ein Schwabe in Salzsäure?
Ein gelöstes Problem!

Wie bekommt man einen schwaben vom Baum herunter?
Einfach den Strick durchschneiden!

Zwei Schwaben gingen in den Fluss, weil jede Sau mal baden muß,
der eine ist versoffen, vom andren woll´n wirs hoffen.

Wir haben ja alle nichts gegen Schwaben. Wir würden ihnen sogar die Füße küssen-
Sie müßen nur hochgenug hängen.

Wie entstanden die Schwaben?
Der liebe Gott saß auf dem Feldberg, schaute auf den Rhein und schnitzte die Badner.
Jedes Exemplar, das nichts wurde, warf er hinter sich.

Wie nennt man in Württemberg ein hübsches Mädchen?
Touristin!

Fuballspiel in einem schwäbischen Dorf. zur Seitenwahl wirft der Schiedsrichter
eine Münze in die Luft. Es gab 2000 verletzte.

Von Rio:
Also, 18 schwäbische Hausfrauen bekommen alle die gleiche Menge Spätzleteig. Auf ein
Zeichen hin drücken sie mit ihrer Spätzlepresse eine wurstähnliche Teigmasse heraus. Während
Oma Schweini 41 Meter hinbekommt macht Tante Jahnina 38 Meter fertig. Dann folgen Karola, Stuttsi und Manni mit jeweils 34 Meter, gefolgt von Löwi mit 33 Metern. Ist jetzt Karola 3. oder 5 ?

Was ist das schönste am Stuttgarter Hauptbahnhof?- Der Schnellzug nach Karlsruh` !

Vom KSC´ler:
Wen Arschlöcher fliegen könnten - wäre ganz Württemberg ein einziger Flughafen !

Von Defko:
Mir Schwobe lasset uns net uf de Kopf scheiße! Mir mache de Mund uf !

Das Einzige was Baden mit Württemberg verbindet- ist der Bindestrich !

>>Zwei Dinge mein Junge<<, sagt der Trainer nach dem Match,>>sind es, die dich hindern, ein
guter Fußballspieler zu werden<<>>Und welche?<<>>Dein linkes und dein rechtes Bein !!!

Fragt der Trainer in der Halbzeitpause, entsetzt den Mittelstürmer:>>Warum hast du denn ein Eigentor geschossen?<<>>Na ja, die Tore sehen sich auch so verdammt ähnlich !!!<<

Der Mittelstürmer humpelt vom Fußballplatz. Besorgt kommt ihm der Trainer entgegen und fragt:>>Schlimm verletzt?<<>>Nein, mir ist nur das Bein eingeschlafen !<<

Es gibt halt Badische und Unsymbadische

Über Baden lacht die Sonne- über Stuttgart die ganze Welt

Es war vor langer Zeit, als der liebe Gott selber noch auf Erden wandelte. Da
traf er am Wegrand einen Mann, der da saß und schrecklich weinte. Auf die Frage
Gottes, warum er denn so weine, sagte der Mann:" Ach, es ist alles so
traurig, keiner kann mir helfen!" " das will ich dir gerne
glauben" , meinte der liebe Gott, " aber vielleicht kann ich dir helfen,
denn ich bin der liebe Gott!" Da flüsterte der Mann dem HERRN verschämt
ins Ohr: " ich bin ein Schwabe!" Da setzte sich der Herrgott an den
Wegrand, verhüllte sein Antlitz und begann ebenfalls zu weinen.

Es öffnet sich der Lokusdeckel, was guckt heraus? En Schwobeseggel !


----------



## Katzun (12 Juni 2009)

lol zwar sehr gemein aber lol4rofl3


----------



## Daddel (12 Juni 2009)

Hab noch was : 

Ja.. ich gestehe!! Ich habe über 30 Jahre im Schwabenland gelebt. Waren Sie schonmal auf den Schlachtfeldern in Afghanistan? In der Hölle des Dschungels von Vietnam? Auf einem Kelly-Family-Konzert? Nein? Naja..ich auch nicht wirklich, aber glauben Sie mir bitte: Gegen 33 Jahre Schwabenland sind das kleine Fische. Quasi winzig kleine Kackhäufchen im Vergleich zu einem aus Scheisse geformten Mount Everest.

In über 30 Jahren lernt man so einiges über Sitten und Gebräuche der Ureinwohner eines Landes, in dem Schambehaarung bis zum Bauchnabel nicht nur akzeptiert, sondern sogar kultiviert wird (Biberfarm). Man besucht ihre Schulen, man wohnt in Ihren Städten, man verspeist Ihre Nahrung, man penetriert ihre Weibchen und man schafft es sogar, ihre Sprache nachzuahmen. Aber eines gereicht fast zur Unmöglichkeit: Das man sie jemals mögen oder verstehen wird....

Wenn man im Alter von 3 Jahren in die Einöde des Schwarzwaldes verschleppt wird, wird einem sogar in diesem zarten Kindesalter schmerzlich bewusst, das einem nur eine Wahl bleibt... Anpassung!

Und dann der Gedanke: "Wenn Du so wirst wie Sie, musst Du sterben", bzw. der nächste Besuch in der ehemaligen Heimat endet mit Zwangskastration, Schädeltrauma oder Scheiterhaufen... ein Fremder auf dem Planet der Affen.. äähh.. Schwaben und ein Ausgestossener für den Rest der Welt. Es gibt kein Entrinnen !!!

Der Schwabe redet nicht, er "schwätzt"; und genauso klingt das auch. Treten Sie jemandem, der stottert und eine Hasenscharte hat, die Zähne aus, vorzugsweise samt Unterkiefer. Dann ungefähr wissen Sie auch, wie ein Schwabe klingt. Untersuchungen haben ergeben, das Schwäbisch eigentlich kein eigenständiger Dialekt, sondern eine Deformierung der Sprachwerkzeuge ist. Ungeachtet der geschichtlichen Vermutungen mehrerer angesehener Historiker, das einst die Schwaben aus in Lager gepferchte Menschen ohne Unterkiefer hervorgegangen sind, kann man eines guten Gewissens behaupten: "Scheiss auf die Wissenschaft... es klingt einfach beknackt". "Mundart" nennen es einige, es hat nun aber nicht mit "Art" (engl. "Kunst") zu tun und es klingt eher wie aus dem Arsch gepresst als aus den Artikulationswerkzeugen. Würden Hunde oder Katzen schwäbisch reden, hätten sich vermutlich eher Hängebauchschweine oder Ameisenbären als Haustiere bei uns eingebürgert. Wussten Sie, was "Preschtling" sind, oder etwa "Krombiere". Das man "Gsälz" essen kann und nicht der Verhütung dient? Ich weiss es. Und ich bin NICHT stolz drauf. Diese Sprache, gepaart mit Verniedlichungen wie "Kätzle", "Bänkle", "Serienkillerle" oder "Atomschlägle" machen jede Birne weich. Ganz, ganz ehrlich!

Rituale hat der Schwabe in Mengen. Wo normale Menschen Samstags einkaufen gehen oder einfach gemütlich ausschlafen und lange frühstücken oder einfach einen netten Samstagsfick zelebrieren, da putzt der Schwabe sein Auto. Natürlich vorwiegend die Wolfsburger Schaukelprollkiste oder das tonnenschwere Benzingeschoss mit Stern vorne dran. Im Schwabenland sind alle Tankstellen an einem Samstag mit einer Schlange aus bereiftem Blech verziert. Wahlweise wird die Waschstrasse bevölkert oder das Grundwasser mit hektoliterweise Schmutzwasser verseucht. Andere Bevölkerungsgruppen nehmen die gute alte Gummipuppe als Sexualpartner, wenn nichts Lebendiges zum penetrieren bereitsteht. Der Schwabe würde, selbst wenn sich die schwäbische Frau tatsächlich zum Sex bereit erklären würde (Was sowieso nie vorkommt, schaut man sich "Ihn" oder "Sie" mal genauer an), lieber mit einem Gummiauto vergnügen. Verwunderlich, das noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist, eine Edition von bumsbaren Gummiautos auf den Markt zu bringen. Vorraussetzung für einen Erfolg wäre natürlich, das man mit dem Teil auch blinken, Lichthupen, rechts überholen und drängeln kann.

Ein weiteres Ritual, welches schon Tausende in den absoluten Wahnsinn getrieben hat, ist die "Kehrwoche". Sauberkeit ist erstes Gebot, zumindest in den meisten Teilen des Schwabenlandes. So wird reihum Samstags der Gehweg gefegt, das Treppenhaus gewischt, der Handlauf des Treppengeländers mit Wattebällchen poliert oder die Hecke geschnitten. Völlig irrelevant ist dabei, ob eine Säuberung dieser Objekte überhaupt notwendig ist. Ein kleiner Tipp: Wenn Sie es sich als Bewohner eines mit Schwaben verseuchten Hauses total und endgültig mit allen verscheissen wollen, dann lassen Sie die Kehrwoche dochmal einfach ausfallen mit der Begründung "Ist doch eh alles blitzblank". Wenn sie dem Lynchmob dann tatsächlich entgangen sind, dürfen sie stolz auf sich sein... im Vatikan an den Altar pissen könnte kaum schlimmer sein.

"Schliessen Sie die Haustüre immer zweimal ab". Diesen Satz schonmal gehört? Vermutungen liegen nahe, das dieser Satz zur Standardausbildung eines jeden Schwaben gehört, sozusagen genetisch verankert. Selbst wenn direkt neben der Türe die Fenster in erreichbarer Höhe sperrangelweit offen stehen... immer den Schlüssel mehrmals rumdrehen, und das abends ab 21 Uhr. Sonst kommt der böse Einbrecher, klaut einem die Spätzlespresse und die Versicherung zahlt nicht. Au Mann ... !!! Würde ein unter Drogen stehender Techniker einen Schliesszylinder erfinden, den man 70mal abschliessen könnte, der Mann würde im Schwabenland reich werden.

Der Schwabe ist sparsam. So sagt man. Falsch, denn der Schwabe ist geizig. Strafen Sie mich nicht Lügen, aber ich kenne tatsächlich eine Familie aus dem Schwabenland, wo jeder seine eigenen Sachen im Supermarkt einkauft und diese mit Namen kennzeichnet. Man stelle sich einmal auf Milchflaschen Füllmarkierungen vor, mit Edding aufmalt. Ich habs mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Der Typ verlangt auch Benzingeld von seiner eigenen Freundin, wenn sie ins Kino fahren. Der Schwabe spart mit einer Energie, die ihresgleichen sucht. Man sagt ja gemeinhin, Schwaben seien wegen Geiz ausgewiesene Schotten. Ja Ja .. lachen Sie nur.. SIE müssen ja nicht hier leben, oder?

Wenn ich weiterhin über die ganze Zeit nachdenke, dann muss ich gestehen, das ich noch nie in meinem Leben mit einem Schwabenweibchen guten Sex hatte. Guter Sex ging nur mit Frauen von ausserhalb.. die haben sich wenigstens bewegt und Geräusche von sich gegeben und hatten sogar mal ne eigene Idee... Guten Sex mit Schwaben aber, bis auf einige überlieferte Ausnahmen (Moderne Legenden?), gibt es, auch nach Aussage von anderen Männern und Frauen ... NICHT! Was die Schwaben untereinander so treiben, will sowieso keiner wissen. Alleine die Vorstellung, so jemand könnte beim Sex anfangen zu reden ("Mei Gottle, häsch du a schees Muschile", "Dätsch du mi bidde a bissle härder figge?"), lässt einem doch das Blut in den Adern gerinnen.

Nach 33 Jahren Mundart (haha), Spätzle, Maultaschen, Frauen mit schlechten Frisuren und dummen, frustrierten Männern (wen wunderts...) und allgemein unglaublich unfreundlichen Menschen bleibt nur eines zu sagen:

Wer gibt mir Asyl?


----------

